# SDX12 photo candy



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Just some eye candy for ya
LINK below is full of pics from opening the box....
:clap::heehee:
http://www.flickr.com//photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632685057408/show/


----------



## Bluenoser (Oct 12, 2009)

RAW said:


> Just some eye candy for ya
> LINK below is full of pics from opening the box....
> :clap::heehee:
> http://www.flickr.com//photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632685057408/show/


Those are great shots! :T Certainly better than mine.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like the 10" only bigger! Looks great.


----------

